# Laptop trotz neuer HDD Langsam.



## Caleus (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo

Also ich falle mal direkt mit dem Problem ins Haus also ich habe ein Problem mit unserem Laptop habe auch schon Goo… benutzt.

Laptop : ASUS K53U

Er wurde in den letzten Jahren immer langsamer nun hatte ich da meine Frau ihn immer viel brauchte an die HDD gedacht und habe mir dann eine neue gekauft aber dieses mal eine mit 7200rpm die alte war so weit ich das noch weiß nur 5400rpm so aber nun ist es jedoch so dass es nicht die HDD ist den der Laptop ist leider immer noch sehr langsam habt ihr da eventuell noch eine Idee ? Vielleicht sehe ich ja den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht .

Gruß Caleus


----------



## tdi-fan (19. Mai 2017)

Caleus schrieb:


> meine Frau ihn immer viel brauchte an die HDD gedacht und habe mir dann eine neue gekauft aber dieses mal eine mit 7200rpm die alte war so weit ich das noch weiß nur 5400rpm so aber nun ist es jedoch so dass es nicht die HDD ist den der Laptop ist leider immer noch sehr langsam habt ihr da eventuell noch eine Idee ? Vielleicht sehe ich ja den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht .



Den Geschwindigkeits-Boost hättest du mit einer SSD spürbar bekommen, aber nicht mit einer HDD..


----------



## fotoman (19. Mai 2017)

Was heiß langsam? 
Ist die HDD stämndig am Arbeiten (Systemupdates, Indexing-Dienst, Virenscanner, mein Arbeitslaptop nutzt täglich eine geschlagene Stunden mit 25-50% CPU-Leistung, weil die IT der Meinung ist, die SSD täglcih komplett scannen zu müssen, völliger Schwachsinn, aber ist ja nicht mein Geld, das damit verschwendet wird). Ist "nur" ein Progrmamstart und ein Zugriff auf Daten langsam, oder auch die Ausführung (=Energiesparplan falsch, Netzteil bzw. Akku zu schwach, CPU gedrosselt,. da sie zu heiss wird usw.)

Wie hast Du das System auf die neue Platte gebracht?
Wurde es geklont/kopiert oder neu aufgesetzt? Beim Clonen mag schon das Grundsystem nicht auf Grund der alten HDD langsam gewesen sein, beim Neuaufsetzen mögen Treiber feheln.

Die Frage, warum es eine HDD und keine SSD geworden ist, stelle ich lieber nicht. Für mich gehört eine HDD nur noch in einen Laptop, wenn ich zwingend >2TB an Plattenplatz benötige und auf Kosten der Performance Geld sparen will/muss. Bis 512 GB sind SSD problemlos bezahlbar, für mehr Daten mus ich entweder eine echte (mobile) Anfordeunge haben (dann habe ich auch das Geld für eine 1-2 TB SSD) oder lagere sie auf ext. HDD/NAS aus.


----------



## Caleus (19. Mai 2017)

@tdi-fan

das ist mir sehr wohl bewust aber leider ist das nicht die Problem lösung da der Laptop ja selbst mit einer neuen HDD (7200rpm) langsammer ist als wo er neu war mit der Alten Hdd(5400rpm).


----------



## azzih (19. Mai 2017)

Kann sein das heute auch einfach die Anforderungen die Möglichkeiten des Lappis deutlich überschreiten. Ein 1Ghz Atom Prozessor wird selbst beim Surfen und Office wohl ziemlich ausgelastet sein. Dazu wäre wie gesagt ne SSD die bessere Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Caleus (19. Mai 2017)

@fotoman
Tja genau da ist das Problem egal wann ich eine Aktion fordere nach dem Neustart nach einer Weile warten wann auch immer verhält der Laptop sich als würde er gerade was für die NASA berechnen er braucht extrem lange um zu reagieren.

Der Energieplan ist auf Hochleistung da der Laptop am Netzteil angeschlossen ist AKKU ist also nicht die Ursache,  CPU gedrosselt zu warm hmm.. es kommt warme Luft raus aber erst nach einer Weile aber leider ist die Leistung ja schon von Anfang an so langsam. 

Das System wurde nur die ersten 2 mal geklont erschien mir einfach aber da das System ja langsam war habe ich es nun mittlerweile 4 mal Komplet neu clean aufgespielt.

MfG Caleus


----------



## Caleus (19. Mai 2017)

@azzih

verbaut ist ein 

AMD E-350 1.60GHz

sollte auch für die Heutige zeit zum Surfen und Office reichen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. Mai 2017)

Festplatten mit 5400 U/min vs. 7200 U/min - tekshrek.com

Einfach mal das Video anschauen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. Mai 2017)

Caleus schrieb:


> @azzih
> 
> verbaut ist ein
> 
> ...



Hm, das Teil war 2012 schon langsam... Zumindest hab ich das so empfunden ^^


----------



## Tolotos66 (19. Mai 2017)

Nochmal zum Verständnis für eine HDD: Die U/min alleine sind nicht nur ausschlaggebend für die Zugriffszeiten, auch der Cache(16/32/64/128MB) ist auschlaggebend. Hier wäre tatsächlich eine SSD zu empfehlen. Habs beim Läppi(Samsung R60Y) meiner Frau gemacht und sie ist glücklich
Gruß T.


----------



## Caleus (19. Mai 2017)

Ok also kann man zusammenfassend sagen 

1. HDD raus, und besser eine SSD. 

2. CPU ist für die Heutige Zeit fast an seiner Grenze.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Mai 2017)

Caleus schrieb:


> @azzih
> 
> verbaut ist ein
> 
> ...



Wieviel ram ist verbaut, und was sagt die Auslastung wenn du mal 30 Minuten "surfst"?
Eine SSD würde auf jeden Fall das Betriebssystem + Programme schneller starten lassen.


----------



## Caleus (19. Mai 2017)

@aloha84

verbaut sind 4.00GB (3,6GB verwendbar)


----------



## aloha84 (19. Mai 2017)

Wird schon eng.
Teste mal, 30 Minuten mit vielen tabs surfen, und dann mal nach der Speicherauslastung sehen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (19. Mai 2017)

Caleus schrieb:


> @aloha84
> 
> verbaut sind 4.00GB (3,6GB verwendbar)



Wenn man nicht 20 Tabs offen läßt, reicht es, da ist eher die CPU und IGPU der limitierende Faktor. Das Samsung hat auch nur 4GB und bis jetzt lang es fürs Surfen und Shoppen
Gruß T.


----------



## taks (19. Mai 2017)

Schau doch mal im Taskmanager wie die Auslastung von Prozessor, RAM & Festplatte ist. 
Nützt ja nichts ne SSD zu kaufen wenn der Prozessor zu 100% ausgelastet ist.


----------



## Caleus (19. Mai 2017)

Also ich kann jetzt schon sagen nach nicht ganz 30 minuten das meine CPU immer im bereich 80% -100% ist mit 6 offenen Tabs bei Internet Explorer 11 (Youtube, Ntv, N24, 1Live und 2 Tabs von unserem Lokal Radio hier ) 
der Arbeitsspeicher ist anfangs bei 2GB gewesen nun ist er bei fast 2,70GB.


----------



## taks (19. Mai 2017)

Und welches Programm/Prozess lastet die CPU aus?
Mal mit Firefox/Chrome/Opera versucht?


----------



## Caleus (19. Mai 2017)

iexplorer.exe


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Mai 2017)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Hm, das Teil war 2012 schon langsam...


Jupp, ich hab den K73 hier stehen.
Ein grausam schlechter Prozessor:
PassMark - AMD E-350 APU - Price performance comparison.

Erhoffe Dir nichts von einer SSD, ich hab's getestet.
Die Geschwindigkeit war nicht merklich höher als mit HD.

Einzig den ganzen ASUS-Rümpel kann man komplett aus dem System entfernen und das System etwas entlasten.
Das bringt einen kleinen Geschwindigkeitsschub.

Bei einer HD würde ich so vorgehen:
- alle Windows Updates installieren,
- HD-Indizierung abschalten,
- HD defragmentieren,
- Erfolgreich Installierte Updates entfernen,
- HD optimieren,
- Neustart.

Dienstprogramme: 
 - Disk Defrag - Best Free Defrag Software For Your Hard Drive,
 - Explorer - rechter Mausklick auf (nacheinander alle) Laufwerk(e) - Eigenschaften - Allgemein - Bereinigen - Systemdateien bereinigen.

Die Windows Fehlerberichterstattungen würde ich nicht entfernen, da kann man Systemfehler gut aufspüren.
Und das kann etwas dauern, manchmal einige Stunden.

Beim nächsten Hochfahren wird dann der Rest geputzt.
Das sollte man mit einkalkulieren.



> bei Internet Explorer 11


Den Oldie sollte man nicht mehr verwenden.
Da gibt es sichere Alternativen:
- Firefox,
- Google Chrome,
- Opera ... .

Der Firefox frißt zwar den meisten RAM, ist aber noch einigermaßen schnell und gut zu bedienen.


----------



## Cinnayum (19. Mai 2017)

Also ich hab einen S205 von Lenovo mit dem gleichen Hardwareansatz.

E-350 + mittelmäßige Radeon.
Dazu 4GB RAM und eine 64er SSD drin.

Und ja die Kiste ist langsam. Windows rattert mittlerweile soviel auf der CPU und SSD rum, selbst wenn man nichts macht, dass es schlicht eine Qual ist.

HD-Videos ruckeln, wenn ich nicht jede Minute den Windows-Update-"Service"-Dreck tragenden svchost.exe im Task-Manager abschieße.
Seiten im Browser reagieren erstmal mit ner Gedenksekunde "Whitescreen" beim Öffnen usw.

Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen, wie das erst mit einer HDD sein muss.
Window 7 (was vermutlich bei dir auch drauf ist) wurde von MS absichtlich kaputtgepatched. Es ist so überladen und mit ursprünglich nicht enthaltenen ständig laufenden Programmen verhunzt, dass es heute deutlich schlechter läuft (was die Geschwindigkeit angeht) als zu Release.

Schreib das Ding ab oder mach eine Linux-Distribution drauf.


----------



## azzih (19. Mai 2017)

Ja Anforderungen sind klammheimlich gestiegen, merkt man mit normalen potenten Desktoprechnern nicht. Aber hab selbst son kleinen Acer Lappi mit nem langsamen Pentium 1,2Ghz und 4 Gig RAM und selbst mit SSD ist der ziemlich lahm. Und zwar bei allem, egal ob Office oder wenn man nur ne Seite aufmacht. Klar Word schreiben kann man damit noch, aber das Arbeitsgefühl ist halt nicht vergleichbar mit nem modernen Rechner.

Achja hab da auch Ubuntu installiert, läuft etwas flotter als Windows, aber nicht viel.


----------



## fotoman (19. Mai 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Teste mal, 30 Minuten mit vielen tabs surfen, und dann mal nach der Speicherauslastung sehen.


Man könnte ja auch ganz simpel sein Surfverhalten an die vorhandene HW anpassen, wenn man die HW nicht austauschen kann/will.



Caleus schrieb:


> Also ich kann jetzt schon sagen nach nicht ganz 30  minuten das meine CPU immer im bereich 80% -100% ist mit 6 offenen Tabs  bei Internet Explorer 11 (Youtube, Ntv, N24, 1Live und 2 Tabs von  unserem Lokal Radio hier )


Wie kann man schon nur parallel Video schauen, zwei Radiosender hören, zwei Nachrichtenportale lesen und dazu noch irgendwas produktives mit dem Rechner machen? Dafür bin ich wohl viel zu alt. Mit einem Browser,der nicht aktiv angezeigte Seiten pausiert, sollte da einiges zu machen sein.



azzih schrieb:


> Achja hab da auch Ubuntu installiert, läuft etwas flotter als Windows, aber nicht viel.


Wie sollte es auch, wenn man beides vergleichbar konfiguriert


----------



## Outi (21. Mai 2017)

Eigentlich würde ich auch zur SSD tendieren, da selbst schnelle Notebooks heute mit aktuellem Windows ewig zum Booten und Arbeiten brauchen.

Aber vorher sollte geklärt werden, was bei älteren Notebooks überhaupt noch über den SATA Bus ankommt.

Klar, eigentlich ist eine SSD immer schneller als eine HD aber oftmals ist die Anbindung nicht mehr schnell genug. Ich hatte mal in nem PC eine SSD mit 500/500MB/s (L/S) und durch das Alter kamen nur knappe 200/200MBs an. Das ist zwar immer noch besser als schnelle HDs aber eben kein so großer Vorsprung mehr.

Ich sehe es auch heute noch bei Bekannten, wie sie sich mit halbwegs aktuellen Notebooks und ner HD rumschlagen. Ich würde heute keinen PC mehr ohne SSD starten. Für Daten und Programme nutze ich zwar auch noch HDs aber Windows selbst muss auf SSD.


----------



## Tolotos66 (21. Mai 2017)

Für mich gibt es noch einen anderen, wesentlichen Grund für eine SSD, das ist die Fragmentierung. Respektive das nicht mehr nötige Defragmentieren eines vollen Datenträgers. Allein DAS lohnt sich schon 
Gruß T.


----------

